# Mark 2 17 Savage



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey i saw a Mark 2 1 savage in and ad today at gander and its only 150! and i was wondering if its a good rifle for squirrels and foxes and coyotes what else can u use it for? and one more thing is it louder than a .22 or a bb gun so i can pop some suirrels out of my bird feeder in my backyard. give me some input!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

if you mean either 17 hmr or 17 mach 2 it will be much louder than a .22, and all the same would probably be illegal if sound factor is a problem. It should shoot decent.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

it says rimfire rifle so im guessing its the .17hmr i want to buy this gun ive read its very accurate and wouldnt mind seeing how far i could snipe a bushy tail with it!


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

is the mark 2 17 a different caliber than the .17 HMR i think it is and that dissapoints me cause that means the .17HMR is not the one on sale for 150 bucks


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

correction 17 MACH 2 it says in the ad so its not the .17HMR whats the difference?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

17 mach 2 is a necked down .22 lr, 17 hmr is a necked down .22 mag. They will both be far too loud to do any illegal shooting with. Get the HMR.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

yes i know i will have to use my pellet gun if they invade my bird feeder right now i have a .22lr but was looking for something that packs more of a punch and i think ill get the .17 HMR better for coyotes and foxes and small game


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The hmr is going to shred on coyotes if you don't make a good shot. If you want more leeway and power under 100 yards just get a 22 magnum.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

dont get me started on the .17HMR not powerful enought to shoot coyotes...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you are that knowledgeable about the 17 why are you asking about it?
There is a guy who killed a deer with a .22 hornet on rimfirecentral, I think he was wrong to do that too. It killed it but it ran 100 some yards. You can make your own choice.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very dignified reply MT :beer: , nice to see the change.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

yes and i have read alot of articles last night and i hav found forums of poeple shooting foxes and coyotes with it but i would never shoot farther than 150 yds wiht it. But it was meant to be a varmit gun and it is....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Indeed it was designed as a small varmint round. It is perfect for beaver, woodchuck, and raccoons. Coyotes are larger and tougher than most animals. CCI does not rate their 17 hmr up to coyote sized game, and I would think they know considerably more about the ballistics and expansion than any joe blow who made a lucky shot.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

well if they have been killed with it obvoisly there wrong.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

It all depends on the shot on a yote with the HMR. I would be willing to take the shot with mine as long as it was within 100 yrds. In fact, i witnessed a friend of mine drop 3 earlier this year with his 17 HMR, before i bought mine, and it did just as good of a job as a 22 Mag. all 3 yotes dropped in their tracks. Shot placement also plays a large factor with the HMR, as it is not as heavy of a bullet, so you had better make sure that the shot counts. As for a shot over 100 yards, you would be better off with a 22-250 or something along those lines.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"well if they have been killed with it obvoisly there wrong."

There have been thousands of deer killed by a .22 long rifle as well. This does not make it right, nor ethical, nor does it prove that it is an adequate round. WishinIwerefishin states it perfectly. If you want to make a shot on a coyote with a .17 hmr keep it under 100 yards and make sure the shot is in the right place.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

except its illegal to shoot them with a .22 if it wasnt i coulda shot a doe last weekend when i was squirrel hunting but i wouldnt because its just not right and i hate to watch animals suffer. and i doubt they would hire me to work for the DNR for doing something illegal!


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

here in nodak it is not illegal to shoot deer with a .22, that is the smallest caliber that is legal to use. now, the same debate comes up as with using a .17 on a yote, sure it will bring them down, but do you want to take the shot with that kind of firepower?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"here in nodak it is not illegal to shoot deer with a .22, that is the smallest caliber that is legal to use. "

Are you sure? I thought that the .22 rimfire was not legal for deer in ANY state. I believe you are thinking of .22 centerfire.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

sorry, you are correct, it is centerfire that i was thinking of


----------

